# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > مبتدی: دریافت ورودی های گوشی و پردازش آن در کامپیوتر

## mat1368

سلام
من یه گوشی با فناوری تاچ اسکرین دارم، می خواستم ببینم این امکان وجود داره که برنامه ای بنویسم و روی سیستم کامپیوتر اجرا کنم که هر وقت صفحه گوشی لمس شد من بتونم مشخصات این رویداد رو دریافت کنم، گوشی با کابل USB به کامپیوتر وصل شده، اگر امکان پذیره لطفا راهنمایی کنید

ممنون

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
تجربه چنین کاری رو ندارم.
بعید میدونم کسی هم پیدا شه اینجا بهت جواب بده.
اما کلا اون چیزی که میدونم اینه که میشه از طریق بلوتوث یه کارایی بکنی.
از طریق کابل رو نمیدونم!
یعنی یه برنامه بنویسی برا موبایل که هر وقت گوشی لمس شد یه فایل تولید کنه و بفرستدش به کامپیوتر. یه برنامه هم بنویسی برا کامپیوتر که بمحض دریافت بلوتوث، اونو پردازش کنه. در مورد تک تک این کارا هم احتمالا آموزشهای خوبی تو نت پیدا میشن!

----------

